# My Story



## PoorMe (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow.... so glad ive found this forum!

Ive had this constant anxiety for the last 4 years.. It all started from a work place incident, where I started to get shortness of breath and dizziness etc..... Anyways the issue never got resolved and I thought moving to another work place would have fixed it... It didnt...

Now I have this constant brain fog,..... like a clamp on my head..... puts you into the worst mood.. it debilitates you.. I dont know how I have managed to keep a full time job and marriage.

reading through many posts it looks like this thing I think is brain fog is really DP. I feel so out of it. Like a zombie.. So spaced out.. No brain power at all.. I watch movies and i cant remember what happened. I have conversations with people and whilst they are talking to me I have no idea what the hell they are blabbering on about...

It seems like I have everything.. Anxiety, DP, Brain FOG, Depression...

I do exercise, I eat well... but as much as i try to get back in touch with my normal self it never works,

I have no emotions at all.... someone close could die and i wouldnt even care..

Ive tried so many things.. anti depressants.. acupuncture.. seeing a psychologist... but it just gets worse and worse..

I literally feel like death when my DP is at its peak... The only thing that helps is sleep or alcohol...

When I drink alcohol I feel like my normal self.. but that is not a cure..

when im walking in the city i walk around and think to myself if only these people could understand how bad im feeling right now...

some days are ok but most days are bad....

I stop doing so many things because I know how much my condition will not let me do it.

Is there really a way out of this hell??? There is no way anyone can function properly.. I dunno how ive done it for years and i dont know how a lot of people have done it for longer...

Im just babbling on right now writing anything that comes to my mind.

Anyways Im going to keep on reading through the forum and hopefully get some answers...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

PoorMe said:


> Wow.... so glad ive found this forum!
> 
> Ive had this constant anxiety for the last 4 years.. It all started from a work place incident, where I started to get shortness of breath and dizziness etc..... Anyways the issue never got resolved and I thought moving to another work place would have fixed it... It didnt...
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome

Well, you should already be in a good path since you exercise and eat well, maybe uhm... try some supplements? I've had it for 3 years, been to therapy, acupuncture, seen various psychiatrists, been prescribed all sorts of medication (even high doses of anti-psychotics) , none of it worked until now that I decided to do a healthy diet, exercise daily and take Omega 3!


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

I took Citalopram an that helped me get back to normal again! I'm on Fluoxetine now which helps me too







I think what helped me the most was really believing that I would get better no matter how bad I felt! I had times where i thought about doing something to myself but what stopped me was my family an how upset they would be an also coz i actually used to have lots an lots of fun in my life (before i was like that) an i was determined to get it back!

they gave me valium an sleeping tablets to calm me down for the first month too which helped a lot







but u can't take them both together, being distracted helped me a lot too, one night my mum cut her hand an i had to go to hospital with her coz she needed it stitched an i realised i felt absolutely fine! Lol I work in a nursery an my job distracted me too!

it also helped me to have a routine, i would literally do the same thing every night for about a month, get home, have dinner, watch tv with my family, take my tablets an go to bed lol, my mum even used to make sure the same thing was on tv every night when i got home from work lol i couldn't always take in what we were watching but it was comforting an made me feel safe!







it helps to find little things to look forward to aswell, when u feel really bad u can't do that at all but once my tablets started to work i started to be able to look forward to stuff more an more x


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> Well, you should already be in a good path since you exercise and eat well, maybe uhm... try some supplements? I've had it for 3 years, been to therapy, acupuncture, seen various psychiatrists, been prescribed all sorts of medication (even high doses of anti-psychotics) , none of it worked until now that I decided to do a healthy diet, exercise daily and take Omega 3!


That's so good that u have got better just from exercising an living a healthy life







i should really make more effort to do that lol x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

smiley x said:


> That's so good that u have got better just from exercising an living a healthy life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You totally should! I really have to say, doing all this changed my life, I finally feel like I can be... alive again, I get random bursts of happiness, sometimes I feel retarded because I find myself laughing at nothing, just because I feel happy


----------



## PoorMe (Jul 29, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> Well, you should already be in a good path since you exercise and eat well, maybe uhm... try some supplements? I've had it for 3 years, been to therapy, acupuncture, seen various psychiatrists, been prescribed all sorts of medication (even high doses of anti-psychotics) , none of it worked until now that I decided to do a healthy diet, exercise daily and take Omega 3!


Ive been taking omega 3 tablets.. Multivitamins, Magnesium. Apple Cider Vinegar... Dont worry I have tried so many things...

Ill just keep at it.....

At least i know this cant kill me

Only way it will is if i cant handle it anymore


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

PoorMe said:


> Ive been taking omega 3 tablets.. Multivitamins, Magnesium. Apple Cider Vinegar... Dont worry I have tried so many things...
> 
> Ill just keep at it.....
> 
> ...


Most important of all, never give in to this stupid disorder. I have felt like there was no way back before, like I was gonna be stuck that way forever, questioning everything and not feeling my own body, things around me looking unfamiliar and not being able to feel sad if someone close to me passed away, because yeah I thought about it lots of times, I was like "What if someone dies and I'm completely indifferent towards it?"

Well, all I know is that if that happened now, I'd cry a LOT because my emotions are all pretty much here, and life is always worth living trust me, even though it doesn't look like it sometimes


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> You totally should! I really have to say, doing all this changed my life, I finally feel like I can be... alive again, I get random bursts of happiness, sometimes I feel retarded because I find myself laughing at nothing, just because I feel happy


Haha aww that's really good


----------

